# Ausgefallene Fischrezepte



## Zanderfänger (18. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spaß beim nachkochen und wenn Ihr Lust habt, postet hier im Fred doch auch ein paar interessante Links. #h

http://www.1000-angeln.de/index.php?section=rezepte

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/archive/index.php/f-33


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

http://www.kikkoman-europe.com/side1062.html

http://www.kikkoman-europe.com/side231.html


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

http://www.arte.tv/de/wissen-entdec..._20in_20..._20Finnland/369786,CmC=369790.html


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

LEGGER!


----------



## brando (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Zu dem Lachs Rezept mit der Sojasauce und dem Sesamöl kann ich nur sagen : #6 
so habs ichs zwar noch nicht gemacht aber lachs mit etwas sesamöl und allerlei legger gemüse und zwiebel in der alufolie ist der Hammer. Diesen Geschmack sollte man sich mal geben


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Es grüßt die Oberpfalz


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Salzmantel für Normalsterbliche #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

*Schweizer Fischsuppe*

Rezept für 4 Personen
Koch/Köchin: Kathrin Rüegg und Werner O. Feißt

Einkaufsliste:

500 g Bodenseefische (Hecht, Schleie etc.),
1 besteckte Zwiebel (mit 1 Lorbeerblatt und
2 Nelken),
Salz,
Pfefferkörner nach Geschmack,
1 Schuss Essig,
2 bis 3 Karotten,
1 Lauch,
1/2 Sellerieknolle,
2 EL Butter,
Petersilie,
Schnittlauch,
Kerbel,
Liebstöckel,
1 Zwiebel (gehackt),
4 Knoblauchzehen (gepresst),
200 ml Weißwein,
Salz,
Pfeffer,
Safran,
2 EL Butter,
3 EL Sauerrahm

Zubereitung:

Für den Sud Fischköpfe und Fischgräten, die beim Filetieren der obigen Fische wegfallen, in Wasser aufsetzen. Eine Zwiebel, gespickt mit 2 Nelken und 1 Lorbeerblatt dazugeben. Mit Salz, Pfefferkörnern und einem Schuss Essig würzen und solange kochen bis eine kräftige Brühe entstanden ist.

Karotten, Lauch und Sellerie fein schneiden und in 1 EL Butter dämpfen. Die gehackten Kräuter beigeben. 1 1/2 l Fischsud dazugießen und aufkochen lassen.

Die Fischfilets in Streifen schneiden, zusammen mit der gehackten Zwiebel und den gepressten Knoblauchzehen in der 1 EL Butter braten, mit Weißwein ablöschen und in den Sud geben. Eventl. zum Binden eine rohe Kartoffel dazureiben und 10 bis 15 Minuten ziehen lassen. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, mit Safran und Sauerrahm abschmecken.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Feine Forellchen


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. März 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Die gute alte Henriette - Meilenstein :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Aus Weißfischen!? :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Tolle Dinger dabei...


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

Derjenige kennt sich aus! #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

GENIAL! #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ausgefallene Fischrezepte*

*Glotz*


----------

